# Archery range



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Lee kay range is open


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure is. Construction is still underway, but there's targets in 6 or 7 lanes on the north side.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

How about the Corrine Archery course? Anybody been up there lately?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Duckholla said:


> How about the Corrine Archery course? Anybody been up there lately?


Are you talking about the salt creek range ?If so yes they are open now and it cost went up to 6.00 bucks for the day.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

$5 to $6 a day? Wow! To steep for my blood! They are sure getting greedy up there! :lol: 

Thanks Dustin. That is the course I was refuring to.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That not bad at all. here is the email I got from them.


Fellow Archers,
It is that time of year again! We will officially have the range open for business on April 1st. The weather may not cooperate, but it will be open just the same. We have got all seventeen targets up with a few changes in positions. It should be great fun and we will add new targets soon.
We did find it necessary to moderately increase our fees. We want the range to be around for the long haul and are finding out that it has been a challange to keep up with target wear and tear. It is our hope that the range availability and keeping the quality 3d targets up all season will be worth the fee increase. We feel it is, and hope you will share that feeling.
Season adult passes will be $65.00
Youth season passes will be$35.00
Day pass will be------------------$ 6.00

Thanks for all your support and as always we welcome any comments and or suggestions! Hope to see you on the Range!!!

It sounds like they are putting new targets out.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

If raising the price to $10 would accomodate for newer/more targets I would gladly pay that per visit.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Lee Kay is $4.00 a pop. Buy a 10 pass for $30.00 and get more than that. Don't get me wrong - I'm all for Salt Creek. Great job, guys and thanks for creating another opportunity! The more, the better, in my book. Shoot 'em both. But watch Lee Kay...it'll become the best range in Utah before long. Add Olympic range, add youth training, add bowhunter ed, add elevated shooting positions, add free clinic (pro-shop tuning)...just sayin'.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it a fun course no matter what. I'm will be up there at on the 24th shooting it a couple times.More targets would be fun to.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

I saw an add in ksl about a Wasatch Archery Shop in west haven. Do they a range and a full blown shop?


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone have email for phone number for Salt Creek Archery Range?? Also Lee Kay? Looking at putting a bow shoot together with about 30 people and would like to explore options??


----------



## wasatcharcheryshop (Apr 9, 2010)

We do not have a long range. I am currently working out of my home but do have a full blown shop. we do everything and are currently working on a business location in the west haven industrial park. where we will have a 20 yard range.

Ryan
Wasatch Archery Shop
3031 w 2325 s 
West Haven, UT 84401
801-710-4287


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Justdooit_Utah said:


> Anyone have email for phone number for Salt Creek Archery Range?? Also Lee Kay? Looking at putting a bow shoot together with about 30 people and would like to explore options??


I got there email [email protected]


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Justdooit_Utah said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have email for phone number for Salt Creek Archery Range?? Also Lee Kay? Looking at putting a bow shoot together with about 30 people and would like to explore options??
> ...


TY


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Lee Kay Center is 801-972-3126. To make arrangements for a group talk to Herm Rackl the manager.

As a side note the $4.00 per day allows you to use the rifle and pistol ranges in addition to the archery range. The shotgun center is a seperate facility and charges by "the round".

Some limited camping and paviliions are available. 

The Bow Hunters of Utah will be sponsoring a work day on the archery range on May 22nd. Watch for the announcement soon.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Justdooit_Utah said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Justdooit_Utah":fq5xdep0]Anyone have email for phone number for Salt Creek Archery Range?? Also Lee Kay? Looking at putting a bow shoot together with about 30 people and would like to explore options??[/quote]
> ...


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

stillhuntin said:


> Lee Kay Center is *801-972-3126*. To make arrangements for a group talk to Herm Rackl the manager.


Must be a typo in that number......called it and they said wrong number.

(EDIT: Found it online- 801-972-1326)


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

SORRY about the number    
Senior moment.
Yes it's 801-972-1326

And $65.00 a year is a very reasonable deal for the shooters up north.


----------

